

A Seedy New Neighborhood For The Web: XXX Domain Approved - boh
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/03/18/businessinsider-porn-star-demonstration-fails-xxx-domain-approved-2011-3.DTL

======
trickjarrett
After how long? This was one of the first alternative TLDs to be suggested.

I am curious to see how they price the domains.

------
daralthus
What do you think is it a good investment to buy any, if they are cheap?

------
phlux
cant wait to register redlightdistrict.xxx

~~~
pavel_lishin
I'd be gunning for either xxx.xxx, or yyy.xxx, so I could be zzz@yyy.xxx

